# Is this a belly drop, or not enough?



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

Went out to feed miss lass and sit and watch her eat for a while/hang out in her stall. I noticed such a difference in her belly after turnout time today. Should I start adding night checks? Top is tonight, bottom is day before yesterday.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 18, 2015)

It does look more dropped : )


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 18, 2015)

Definitely something going on. Keep up the good work miss lass


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 18, 2015)

How is her udder looking?


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 18, 2015)

no real change, except I can now milk her. driving me mad this sweet lil mama is! haha


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2015)

She is moving ahead just perfectly. Baby will move a bit "forward of center" which could happen very quickly. Is she looking 'slab-sided' with baby lined up spine to spine? If so, keep a very good watch on her as she could progress quickly .... or make us wait a bit!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 18, 2015)

Diane- like this?


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2015)

Ooooooh yes!! Watch her carefully. Check inside the vulva for color changes fro pink to red.... cow patties, etc. Could get very exciting VERY quickly. Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a beautiful and healthy little one!!!


----------

